# بليييييييز ساعدووني



## yaso (5 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا عضو جديد معاكم وحاب اتعلم صلاتكم 

دورت في googel ولكن ماوجدت ما اريد 

بليييييز ساعدوني وقلولي ازاي اصلي وماطريق الخلاص 

وان امكن فلاش تعليم الصلاة 

وشكرا


----------



## بـدر (6 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا عضو جديد معاكم وحاب اتعلم صلاتكم
> 
> ...



انت سيادتك عايز تتعلم صلاة مين بالظبط ؟؟؟


----------



## yaso (6 يناير 2007)

بـدر قال:


> انت سيادتك عايز تتعلم صلاة مين بالظبط ؟؟؟



شكرا انك رديت علي 

انا حاب اتعلم صلاه النصارى 
ان امكن 
ممكن يا احبه تساعدوني 
وتعطوني فكره عامه
عن اوقات الصلاه 
وكم صلاه في اليوم 
وووالخ

وشكرا


----------



## noreen (6 يناير 2007)

طيب انت ليه عاوز تتعلم صلاة النصارى لمجرد المعرفه ولا لايه بالظبط 
ويا ريت وانت بتتكلم توضح غرضك وتقول انت عاوز ايه بالظبط


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> شكرا انك رديت علي
> 
> انا حاب اتعلم صلاه النصارى
> ان امكن
> ...


 
مسمعتش عن حاجة اسمها صلاة النصارى 
بس باين عليك بتهرج
عما هاقولك عن حاجة
بعيد ان اي مناقشة في اي دين
صلي لربنا من قلبك اقف كدة لوحدك
واطلب منة بدموع 
وقولة يارب اذاي اصلي 
بس اطلبها بايمان وشوف


----------



## yaso (6 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ربنا يسامحكو عايزين تبخلوا علي في المعلومه 

ماشي 

هل يسوع يرضى بهذا واحد عايز يتعلم صلاتكم وانتو مانعين

طيب انا اعمل ايه دلوقتي

بلييز ساعدوني وقلولي اوقات الصلاه 
وكام صلاه في اليوم
يعني معلومات عامه 
مع نصوص من الانجيل
وماتبخلوووووووش عليا ارجوكم


----------



## ميرنا (7 يناير 2007)

*صلاتنا مش محتاجه تعليم لو تعرف تفتح قلبك وتتكلم مع ربنا اعمل كده*
* هو مش محتاج يسمع منك كلمه شكر *
*هو عاوز يسمعك بتتكلم معاه باهتمام وفرح ورايح تتكلم معاه بارادتك مش فرض او تاديه واجب هو مش عاوز غير قلبك خلى قلبك يتكلم وسكت لسانك* 
*صدقنى الصلاه مش تعليم الصلاه قلب مفتوح بيحب ربنا *​


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ربنا يسامحكو عايزين تبخلوا علي في المعلومه
> 
> ...




بص ياسيدى برغم انى مش فاهمه انت ليه عايز تتعلم صلات النصارة
ماشى انا هقولك 
صلاة المسحين احنا معندناش فروض اللى يحب يكلم ربنا فى اى وقت ربنا سمعنا ملهوش موعيد بيستقبل فيها الصلاة
كلم ربنا كانه ابوك اعد قدامك بكل بساطه وحب قوله اللى فى قلبك مهما كان دا بيفرح ربنا
ربنا قريب مننا قوى عطوف علينا وحنين وبيحبنا جدا
فى اى وقت تحب تكلمه فى اى مكان
بس ياريت تعرفنا انت عايز تتعلم صلاتنا ليهمع انى المسلمين بيقولو علينا كافرة
تتعلم صلاة ناس بالنسبلكم كافرة ليه ياريت تفهمنا
ربنا معاك ويرشدك وينور طريقك​


----------



## yaso (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا لبنت فادي
وشكرا لميرنا 
على التجاوب معايا 

انا بطبيعتي كغيري من الناس مابسمع من طرف واحد

سمعت مثلا معلومه خطا من واحد بروح على طول بتأكد منها 

مابصدق وبآمن ايمان اعمى 
سمعت شبهه عن دين المسيحيه من مسلم بتأكد منها من مسيحي 
والعكس لاصل الى الحق 
صح ولا انا غلطان  
كل انسان فى هذه الدنيا يرى أن معتقده هو الصواب  والآخرين مخطأين
 ماذا ان كان أحدنا على حق ؟ كيف ستعرف ذلك ؟؟
مادمت تتنفس فى هذه الحياة .. كرسها للبحث الصادق بلا عصبية عمياء
ولاتنسي أمر العقيدة ليس سهلا فإما حياة أبدية أو بحيرة الكبريت وبئس المصير

واناالان حاب اتعرف على دين المسيحيه 
وحبيت ابدأ في الصلاه لانني قست هذا على دين الاسلام
دين الاسلام اساسه الصلاه (عمود الاسلام الصلاه)
وهناك خمس صلوات نصليها يوميا 
صلاه الفجر الساعه 4ونصف صباحا
صلاه الظهر الساعه تقريبا 12ونصف 
صلاه العصر الساعه 4
صلاه المغرب الساعه 6ونصف تقريبا
صلاه العشاء الساعه 7 مساءا 
ولها اوقات تتغير دقائق وليس ساعات بحسب اختلاف فروق التوقيت
يعني اذا كان صيف او شتاء والامور الي انتو عارفينها 

احلى صلاه عندنا صلاه الفجر والمغرب
وصلاه الفجر لو تعمنت في وقتها الساعه 4:30 فجرا 
تدخل المسجد تكون ليلا وتخرج وهي بدايه طلوع الشمس 
وهذه الصلاه انظر الى وقتها كيف 
يكون الواحد نايم في عز نومه ويقوم ويصلي من اجل الله 
وتدل على قوه ايمان هذا السلم
لاننا في هذه الدنيا خلقنا لنعبد الله الواجد وليبتلينا ويشوفنا 
هل نستحق الجنه ولا لاء
قال الله في سورة الملك
(( الذي خلق الموت والحياه ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا ))

فالجنه غاليه والحصول عليها يحتاج الى اختبار من الله عشان يشوفنا 
صالحين ولا تتبعنا الشهوات 

وصلاه المغرب ايضا تدخل المسجد وهوا فيه شوي ضوء للشمس وتخرج وهوا بدايه الليل

((وذكر ربك كثيرا وسبح ب العشي والابكار ))
وآيات اخرى كثيره عن الصلاه 

وياريت اذا سمحتو تقوليلي عن صلاتكم اوقاتها 
كيف تكون ..معلومات عامه
وياريت نصوص من الكتاب المقدس 


وفي شغله ضروريه احنا المسلمين قبل الصلاه شرط اساسي
الوضوع يعني الاغتسال 
ولايجوز الصلاه الا بغسل اليدين والمضمضه ومسح الوجه والرأس والقدمين
واذا كنت على جنب تحمم وغتسل لان ماعليك صلاه اذا كنت كذلك

افيدوني في بحثي عن الحق ربنا يهديكنا ويهديكم للحق

وآسف على الازعاج


----------



## Twin (7 يناير 2007)

*صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أخي yaso*​*الصلاة يا أخي في المسيحية *
*تختلف شكلاً ومضموناً عن الصلاه في الأسلام*​*فالصلاة في المسيحية ليست هكذا .........*​


yaso قال:


> لاننا في هذه الدنيا خلقنا لنعبد الله الواجد وليبتلينا ويشوفنا
> هل نستحق الجنه ولا لاء
> قال الله في سورة الملك
> (( الذي خلق الموت والحياه ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا ))
> ​


​*الصلاة في المسيحية *
*تعني العلاقة **فكلمة صلاة أتية من كلمة صلة *
*وهذه الصلة والعلاقة*
*تربط بين الله وأبنة وليست عبده*
*فالعبيد لا يريثون مع الأبناء في ميراث سيدهم*

*فالصلاة يا أخي في المسيحية لا تقاس بعددها وركعاتها وموعيدها*
*فالصلاة هي الكلمات القليلة التي تنفذ الي أذن الله*
*فالمصلي يصلي وهو علي ثقة أن الله قد سمعه حتي قبل أن تصل الكلمة لأذن مصليها نفسه*
*فهمني*​*فالسيد المسيح قال *​*صلوا في كل حين ولا تملوا*​*وهنا السؤال ؟*​*كيف أصلي في كل حين فأنا لدي عمل ومشغوليات وزوجة وأولاد و ...*​*وللأجابة هنا؟*​*الصلاة القلبية بمعني*
*أن يكون قلبي وعقلي وكياني كله مكرسون لله*
*لاأفكر في أحداً سواه ولا أتمني أحداً غيره*

*فالصلاة في المسيحية هي روح *
*مثلها مثل المسيحية كلها **فالمسيحية روح*
*أَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَنَشِيطٌ وَأَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَضَعِيفٌ*​*وقبل أن أنتهي **أريد أن أضيف *​*جزء من الأنجيل بحسب ما كتبه القديس متي الأصحاح السادس*

*وأمنيتي لربي أن يفتح قلبك لتفهم*

*ويكون بحثك هذا ليس لمجرد البحث للنقد والهدم بل البحث للحياة والبناء*​
*النص*​*وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ ،فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ ،لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!6وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.7وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.8فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.9فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 10لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 11خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. 12وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. 13وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ ، لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ ، وَالْقُوَّةَ ، وَالْمَجْدَ ، إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 14فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلاتِهِمْ ، يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ. 15وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ ، لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضاً زَلَّاتِكُمْ*​
​*صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ*​*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## yaso (7 يناير 2007)

شكر للاستاذ امير 

ايوا كدا اخيرا حد قلي وشرحلي 

معا انو شرح غير كامل 

يعني انتو مفيش عندكم اوقات ابدا للصلاه((محدده))

فقط تعتمدون على الكلمات الرقيقه الظاهره من القلب 
طيب متى تقولوها

وهل ممكن ان تصلي وانت على جنابه 

وهل كان المسيح يصلي مثل صلاتكم هذه ؟؟معا اني لما قريت الكتاب المقدس
ورد في مواضع كثيره انو كان يخر ساجدا 

انا مش فاهم حاجه حد ياخد ب ايدي ويفهمني ارجوكم

وياريت روابط تفيدني وتعلمني 

وشكرا لكل الي اعطاني جزء من وقته وقعد يفهمني


----------



## مسلمة جدا (7 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> شكر للاستاذ امير
> 
> ايوا كدا اخيرا حد قلي وشرحلي
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي ياسو

أخواني المسيحيين...

أن فهمت منكو إن صلاتكم هي زي صلاتنا بالضبط بس نحن بنقول على الصلاة المفروضة(الصلوات الخمس) صلاة

أما اللي بنكلم فيها ربنا بمحبة وبدون حواجز....وبنطلب فيها النصر والنجاة والخلاص والتأييد والمساعدة وكل الطلبات التانية دي بتبقى دعاء...أو مناجاه

دي بقى لا عايزة وقت محدد ولا وضوء ولا لبس حجاب ولا ركوع ولا سجود ولا أي حاجة...

الدعاء زي ما علمنا سيدنا محمد عليه السلام...هو العبادة اللي بيحبها ربنا

هي الصلة الجميلة بين العبد المحب وبين ربنا الودود الشكور...اللي بيفرح بالعبد وبيسمعلو في أي وقت وبيحققلوا طلبوا ...بس مش دايما بيحققهولو حلا...يعني حسب ما ربنا شايف الخير للعبد حيبقى فين...لو الخير في التعجيل بيعجل الجواب ولو الخير في التأخير بيأخرهولو

بس نحن بنؤمن بأن ربنا حيحقق لنا طلبنا عاجلا أم أجلا لانو وعدنا بكده لما قال (وقل لعبادي إني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعاني))


الواحد مننا بيدعو الله وهو في السرير وهو في قاعة الامتحان وهو في الجامع وهو في البيت يعني في كل حته وربنا سميع مجيب مش محتاج وقت معين عشان يسمع لنا فيه زي ما غنتو بتقولو

لكن الصلاة المفروضة دي حاجة تانية...دي الحاجة اللي بتأكد للرب ولينا الشخص المخلص والمحب والعابد من الشخص المنافق اللي بيقول بلسانو حاجة وبيعمل حاجة تانية..
وزي ما نحن عارفين الايمان بالقلب بس مش كفاية ...لازم السلوك يكون بيبرهن على صدق القلب

يعني ينفع واحد يقول أنا مؤمن وهو بيعمل المعاصي اللي بتغضب ربنا وما بيعملش فروضو؟؟؟

أكيد لا اللي بيحب الله وعايز يشكرو على نعمتو الكبيرة لازم يتقرب ليه بالصلاة والدعاء وباقي العبادات...

أتمنى إني وضحت المعنى للإخوة الكرام
سلام ونعمة للكل


----------



## Mariam80 (8 يناير 2007)

*أود إضافة معلومة 
إلى كلام أختي مسلمة جدا..

نعم الصلوات الخمسة المفروضة هي الأساس 
ونعم لنا الدعاء و التسبيح في أي وقت

ولنا أيضا صلوات أخرى مثل:
أولا : النوافل
ثانيا: صلاة الحاجة
ثالثا: صلاة الإستخارة
رابعا: صلاة الحمد و الشكر

وغير ذلك من الصلوات..

فالمخلوق يكون على إتصال دائم بربه خالقه جل و علا و ليس فقط الصلوات الخمس.

و لا يوجد وجه شبه بين صلاة المسلمين و المسيحيين إلا أن الصلاتين تكون بالروح و القلب لله الواحد .

و يزيد في صلاة المسلمين أيضا الجسد ليس فقط الروح و القلب...فالإنسان كله يخشع قلبه و عقله و جسده.. يصلي... و يركع و يسجد  لله.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( وما خلقت الجن و الإنس إلا ليعبدون) صدق الله العظيم 
وغير ذلك فهم مختلفين في المضمون و الأسلوب.

ولكن السؤال هنا....جميل أن من يصلي من المسيحيين له أن يصلي طول اليوم بقلبه...ولكن السؤال من لا يصلي...هل هناك إثم عليه؟

إذا كانت الإجابة لا  إذن ما الفرق بين الذي يصلي و الذي لا يصلي؟
و إذا كانت الإجابة نعم ما هو الإثم؟

ألست كلكم مخلصون من الخطايا؟​*


----------



## yaso (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لكم اخوتنا المسلمين على هذه الماخله الرائعه اسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم

وهذا حوار طيب جدا جدا والاخوه  المسيحيه الي معانا في هذا الموضوع محترمين جدا اسال الله ان تخرج من هذا الحوار بفايده للطرفين وان نصل للحق 

دار في بالي سؤال في هذا المنتدى الطيب لاحد المسيحيه سألته لمن كان يسوع يصلي 
اجاب انه كان يصلي ليعلمنا الصلاه !!

والصراحه يا احبه زاد هذا في حيرتي لانني قريت الكتاب المقدس من اوله الى آخره 
ووجدت سيدنا المسيح يصلي صلاه مختلفه عنكم تماما تماما 
حيث انه كان يسجد لله يسجد لمن خلقه
وفكرت كتير قلت مافي في الديانات كلها الي عددها 4200 ديانه يسجد لله غير المسلمين 

فنحن تسجد في كل يوم 34 سجده لله 
غير النوافل والسنن الاخرى 

فاا مش عارف هل سيدنا المسيح علمكم الصلاه الي تصلونها حاليا 
وياريت تردوا علينا وعلى اساله الاخ الفاضل الي سال قبل مني 
واذا في عندكم نصوص على ذلك بتكونوا خدمتونا خدمه العمر 

نحن في الاسلام اهم شئ الصلاه ويوجد عنا آيات واحاديث لادق الحركات في الصلاه 
حتى في طريقه الجلوس تكلم عنها الاسلام والاحاديث حتى في الجلوس 
واثبت الطب الحديث فوائد هذه الجلسات الي في الصلاه
واثبت ان السجود اليومي به فوائد كثيره للانسان 
(راجع بنفسك وابحث بنفسك آخر اخبار الطب)
(ولا تنتظر من احد يوصلك المعلومه جاهزه كرس حياتك للبحث الجاد لان هذا طريق 
اما جنه او نار مافي لعب ..ولاتسمع من طرف واحد حاول ان تسمع من طرفان فهمانين)

وايضا ايها الاحبه يشترط الوضوء (اي الاغتسال ) والتطيب عند كل صلاه 
لقوله تعالى في سورة المائدة الايه رقم 6
((  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فاغْسِلُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُواْ بِرُؤُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَينِ وَإِن كُنتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُواْ وَإِن كُنتُم مَّرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاء أَحَدٌ مَّنكُم مِّنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لاَمَسْتُمُ النِّسَاء فَلَمْ تَجِدُواْ مَاء فَتَيَمَّمُواْ صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُواْ بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُم مِّنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَـكِن يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهَّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ))

ولا يجوز ان تصلي ونحن جنب او جائنا غائط بل نتطهر ثم نصلي كما جاء في الايه والايه واضحه ولاتحتاج الى شرح

سؤالي لكم هل يوجد هذا عندكم !! وهل تصلو في الكنيسه وانتكم جنبا 

وعندي سؤال اخير يا احبه لماذا خلقنا الله في هذه الدنيا !!! وماطريق الجنه
وهذا سؤال من الموضوع

ياريت تردوا علي وعلى اسئله الاخوه من قبلي 

وشكرا لسعه صدركم ..واسال الله لكم ولنا الهدايه واسال الله ان يجمعنا واياكم في الجنه وتكون لنا الحياه الابديه .....آمين


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

انا بشكرك يا اخ ياسو  انت وكل اخ مسلم ومسلمة  شاركونا فى الحوار اللذيذ ده 
بس انا عندى تعليق ليك يا اخ ياسو  انت قلت ان مفيش فى الديانات غير الاسم السجود لله فى الصلاة بس انا عايز اقولك ان فى حاجة انت مخدتش بالك منها انه فى العهد القديم ملى بالسجود لله وحده وفى العهد الجديد عندما تكلم المسيح مع المراة السامرية وقال لها ينبغى ان الساجدون يسجدوا بالروح والحق مع العلم ان احنا كمسيحين بنسجد للاله القدير الملك القدوس للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد  
وعايز اقولك حاجة كمان هل الله بيفرح بكتر الكلام الى احنا حافظينه ونقعد نقوله باى عدد مرات مهما كان ام الله بينظر من السماء ليرى هل من فاهم هل من طالب الله الاله الحق 
سيدى العزيز انا لا ادعوك تصلى صلاة محفوظة اى كانت نوعها صلاة مسيحية ومسلمة (مع الاحترام لفرائضك)
ولكنى ادعوك ان تصلى من قلبك وتقول له يارب ارحمنى حسب رحمتك  انا مش عايز اقولك كلمات محفوظة ولكن انا عايز اعرف اعبدك بالحق وانا عارف انت اله الحق  ولن تخزيلنى ابدآ من فضلك ساعدنى كى اعرف كيف اصل ليك 
وانا اسف على انى كنت طولت عليكم  وربنا يهدى كل الناس للحق 
وشكرا ليكم ثانية


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*واضح يا ياسو انك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس من الاساس لان الصلاة التى علمها لنا السيد المسيح اسمها الصلاة الربانية ومازلنا نصليها الى يومنا هذا كما علمها لنا السيد المسيح واليك نصها:

Mat 6:9  «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 
Mat 6:10  لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
Mat 6:11  خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. 
Mat 6:12  وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. 
Mat 6:13  وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 

ثم كيف حكمت اصلا اننا لا نصلى صلاة المسيح مع انك فى بداية الحوار قلت انك تريد ان تعرف كيف نصلى وذلك يعنى انك لم تكن تعرف كيف نصلى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

توضيح اخير: من بين ديانات العالم كلها المسيحيون فقط هم الذين يعبدون الله الحقيقى الذى خلقهم وتجسد لاجلهم وفداهم*


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*بالنسبة لطريق الخلاص يا ياسو فالكتاب المقدس يقول:*



*Act 16:31آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ*


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*ردا على سؤال الاخت مريم*

*ردا على سؤال الاخت مريم,

نعم من لا يصلى عليه خطية لان الكتاب المقدس ايضا يقول:

لانه كما ان الجسد بدون روح ميت هكذا الايمان ايضا بدون اعمال ميت (يع  2 :  26)

فالايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح هو طريق الخلاص لكنه ميت ان لم تدعمه الوسائط الروحية مثل الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس وممارسة الفضائل والشركة بالكنيسة

اما عن قولك اننا جميعا مخلصون من الخطايا فيبدو انك اسأتى فهم عقيدة الفداء لان المسيح على الصليب حمل عنا كفارة خطايانا لكن لم يمحى الخطايا نفسها ولكى تمحى فيجب ان نتوب عن خطايانا لان السيد المسيح قال:

كلا اقول لكم بل ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لو  13 :  3)

فالغفران له ثلاث شروط لا يغنى احدها عن الاخر وهى الكفارة والايمان والتوبة,....
الكفارة حملها الله عنا على الصليب فيبقى اذا على الانسان ان يؤمن ويتوب.*


----------



## yaso (18 يناير 2007)

لماذا خلقنا الله في هذه الحياه الدنيا 

وشكرا

سؤال تاني معلش 
هل المسيح كان يصلي ساجدا بالروح 
ام يسجد مثل المسلمين!؟

وشكرا مره تانية


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> لماذا خلقنا الله في هذه الحياه الدنيا
> 
> وشكرا
> 
> ...



*خلقنا لنستحق الملكوت الذى اعده لنا

والسيد المسيح لم يكن يصلى مثل المسلمين لانه مكنش بيخبط راسه فى الارض ومكنش عنده زبيبة ومكنش بيطوف حول الكعبة ومكنش بيقبل الحجر الاسود فالمسيح اذا برىء من كل هذه الطقوس الوثنية.*


----------



## yaso (19 يناير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> *خلقنا لنستحق الملكوت الذى اعده لنا
> 
> والسيد المسيح لم يكن يصلى مثل المسلمين لانه مكنش بيخبط راسه فى الارض ومكنش عنده زبيبة ومكنش بيطوف حول الكعبة ومكنش بيقبل الحجر الاسود فالمسيح اذا برىء من كل هذه الطقوس الوثنية.*




وماهو طريق هذا الملكوت وطريق الحياه الابديه من كتابك


----------



## yaso (19 يناير 2007)

والسيد المسيح لم يكن يصلى مثل المسلمين لانه مكنش بيخبط راسه فى الارض ومكنش عنده زبيبة ومكنش بيطوف حول الكعبة ومكنش بيقبل الحجر الاسود فالمسيح اذا برىء من كل هذه الطقوس الوثنية.[/font][/size][/color][/b][/quote]


طيب ليه زعلان وليه هذا الاسلوب في الكلام 

طيب ما علينا نرجع للموضوع

مش فيه نص عندكم بيقول  ثم تقدم قليلا و خر على وجهه و كان يصلي

انتا كده غلطت على ربك وقلت بخبط راسه في الارض 

توب الى الله


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*الملكوت كما يقول الكتاب المقدس هو:

بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين و لم تسمع اذن و لم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه (1كو  2 :  9)

وطبعا لو ركزت فى النص هتلاقى ان محمد سرقه وقاله فى احد احاديثه

اما بالنسبة لموضوع الصلاة فقد وضحت لك سابقا ان المسيح لم يكن يصلى مثلكم وخر على وجهه مش معناها انه بيمارس طقوسكم الوثنية بخبط الرأس فى الارض وان كنت انا محتاجا للتوبة عن خطاياى فانت محتاج للتوبة عن معتقداتك*


----------



## yaso (19 يناير 2007)

سالت واحد نصراني  تاني قلتلو لمن كان يسوع يصلى وهل الله يصلي لله

اجاب ناسوت يصلي لللاهوت 

وانا اسأل ان هذا الجسد حل به روح الله ليصلب على الصليب ليفديكم ويخلصكم من خطيئة آدم 

وان هذا الجسد فاني رايح وكل البصق والشتم والصلب كان في الناسوت وليس في الاهوت 

طيب سؤالي  هل اذا ماصلى هذا الناسوت عليه خطيه والله يحاسبه 
لانكم تقولون يحاسب وعليه خطيه الي مايصلي 

طييييييييب مهو هذا الناسوت فاني جاي ليصلب وباي باي 

والاهوت باقي لايموت


----------



## yaso (19 يناير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> *الملكوت كما يقول الكتاب المقدس هو:
> 
> بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين و لم تسمع اذن و لم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه (1كو  2 :  9)
> 
> ...





لم احصل على جوااااب  شافي 
طيب معناها اييييه


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*الملكوت معناه المكان الذى سيذهب اليه المؤمنين الابرار*


----------



## yaso (19 يناير 2007)

ممكن يا Christian Knight 

تجاوبني على اسألتي ارجع اقرأ ماكتبت فوق 
انا عارف معنى الملكوت والحياه الابديه

سالت عن السجود 

وسالت عن الناسوت ولاهوت 

وغيرها 

ارجع فوق


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> ممكن يا Christian Knight
> 
> تجاوبني على اسألتي ارجع اقرأ ماكتبت فوق
> انا عارف معنى الملكوت والحياه الابديه
> ...



*اجبتك عن مسالة السجود ووضح سؤالك فى مسالة اللاهوت والناسوت وبالمناسبة الناسوت ليس فانى كما زعمت*


----------



## yaso (20 يناير 2007)

اوضحلك الله يوم القيامة يوم الحساب يوم الدينونه كيف يكون 
هل يكون 
لاهوت 
ام ناسوت 
ام لاهوت وناسوت



الشيئ الاخر المسيح عليه افصل الصلاه والسلام 
كان يسجد للاب 
صح
كيف كان يسجد هل يسجد مثل المسلمين 
ام روحيا 
والنص يقول 
ثم تقدم قليلا و خر على وجهه و كان يصلي
هل كان يمارس طقوس وثنيه 
وهل الله يصلي لله 
وهل كان يعمل صليب قبل مايصلي 
من وين جايبين صلاتكم 

اذا كان المسيح نفسة قال 
وباطلا يعبدوني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس 
سامع يا استاز مش تعاليمه 
تعاليم الناس 

والشيطان الملعون وسخ يستغل الفرص الي يضل العباد عن الحقيقة 
وما سبب 4200 ديانه في العالم 
الشيطان 
والسبب الاخر الاعراض عن سماع الحق 
والتعصب للدين 
عبدو البقر والفئران والجراد والنمل والانسان ماخلو شي 
تعال اسألهم ليييه كل ده
ليييه ماتؤمن بالله الواحد ولاتشرك به شيء
يقولولك اه اه مش انتا مسلم طيب روح مارس طقوسك الوثنية بعيد عنا 

انا يا اخي لا احمل سيفا ولا خنجرا وادعوك للاسلام 
انا فقط ابرئ ذمتي امام الله 
سوف تقف بين يدي الله وتسأل ويقال لك الم يأتك نذير كما ورد في سورة الملك

تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ 

قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ كَبِيرٍ 

وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ 

فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِّأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ 

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ 
نحن في هذه الدنيا لعبد الله وحدة من غير اقنوم ولا ند ولا ولد كما قال الله في سورة الذاريات
((  وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ))
وايضا خلقنا ليبلونا هل نستحق الملكوت ام نتبع ونميل وراء الشهوات 
كما قال في سوره الملك 
((الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ ))
مثلا انتا فتحت شركة كبيرة والها اسم 
بتشغل فيها اي حد 
اكيد رح تعمل اختبارات وامتحانات صعبة عشان تشوف هل يستحق الوظيفة ولا لاء 

امانة تركز معايا على هذه الكلمة الي رح اقولها 

سبق ان شرحت لك اوقات الصلاة وصلاتنا باختصار ولكن رح اعيد واركز عشان تشوف كيف الاسلام 

قلت لك اننا هنا في الدنيا عباد لله وليس احرار الحرية المطلقة هناك في الملكوت 
هنا عباد واختبار  مثل الامتحان (اما يكرم المرء او يهان )

صلاتنا خمس صلوات مفروضة (وهي عمود الاسلام ) القائم عليه
من دون صلاة حال الانسان حال الكافر لافرق (مسلم بالاسم ) ككثير من المسلمين
وهي صلاة الفجر (1)
وهذة صلاه وقتها الساعة 4.30 صباحا 
وانظر الى وقتها الساعه 4.30 صباحا 
تستيقظ من عز نومك ومن احلى نومك وتتوجه الى المسجد لتصلي 
هذا الامتحان وبلاء من رب العالمين عايز يشوفك رجل تستحق الجنه 
ولا النوم وحب الدنيا اغلى من الجنه والملكوت 
وصلاه الفجر تدل على قوه ايمان الشخص المحافظ عليها 

هل يعقل ان تكون هذه طقوس وثنيه وبدع اخرجها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لو كانت بدع ومبدلة ومغيرة عن اساسها الحقيقي 
لاختار المغير والمبدل عن الحق الاسهل وليس الاصعب 
هوا اصلا من الاساس لييه نشأت هذه الاديان والبدع 
اساسها الشيطان  وطبيعة الانسان 
وكل شيئ يشتق من الاصل لايكون مثلة 

وايضا صلوات اخرى مثل الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء 
وايضا النوافل مثل 
العيد
الجنازه 
والضحى والسنة وغيرها 

على خلافكم تماما انتم تصلون بكلمات وخلاص
مثلا عند النوم والعمل ووو الخ 

هذا الشيئ موجود عندنا ولكن ليس صلاة يسما (اذكار)
اذكار النوم 
اذكار الاستيقاظ من النوم 
مثلا تقول (الحمد لله الذي احيانا بعد ما اماتنا وليه النشور)
اذكار عند المساء 
اذكار عند الصباح 
وهكذا 

اتمنى لكم الهداية وان تصلوا للحق 
ويجمعنا واياكم في جنات الفردوس 
والحمد لله رب العالمين 


اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله


----------

